
Node.js Logging Made Easy - keenondrums
https://itnext.io/nodejs-logging-made-easy-366425abfa21
======
z3t4
This uses a compile to JS language . So you first have to compile it before
running it in Node, which complicates things imho. There is nothing wrong with
logging, but if you are logging stepping in out of functions you could as well
use a stepping debugger.

------
wdavis92
For lazy ones like me, here's the direct link to the repo
[https://github.com/aigoncharov/class-
logger](https://github.com/aigoncharov/class-logger)

